# Cambalache > Que los cumplas muy feliz >  magicfelipe

## Pulgas

*Llevamos un agosto tranquilito, pero eso no es excusa para que no felicitemos a un monstruo de la magia*
*magicfelipe*
*porque también los maestros crecen.* 
** 
*FELICIDADES*

----------


## marcruiz

FELICIDADES FELIPE!!!

----------


## Spes

Feliz cumpleaños! Que lo disfrutes!

----------


## CleHle

Feeeeeeeeeliiiiiiiipeeeeeee...
Feeeeeeeeeliiiiiiiiciiiiiidadeeees!

 :001 005:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party:  :Party: 
 :Drunk:  :Drunk: 
 :He: 

y cuidado con la fiesta!  :Smile1:

----------


## Mistico

¡¡Feliz cumpleaños Felipe!!

Un abrazo.

----------


## t.barrie

Felicidades compañero!!!!

----------


## Moss

Me uno a las felicitaciones. Que cumplas muchos más.

Un abrazo.

----------


## tofu

Muchas Felicidades. :Party:

----------


## Ming

¡¡¡Felicidadessssssssssssssss!!!

(Tarde, lo sé...)

----------


## magicfelipe

GRACIAS!!!!

De verdad muchas gracias por los saludos!!!!

Y perdonar a todos por tener un poquillo abandonado el foro, entre unas cosas y otras no he podido escribir mucho, pero ya vendrá un poco más de mi participación.
Gracias de verdad a todos por los saludos!
Gracias pulgas por lo de monstruo!  espero que no sea por lo feo!

Saludos
Felipe

----------


## Pulgas

> Gracias pulgas por lo de monstruo! espero que no sea por lo feo!
> 
> Saludos
> Felipe


 
Bueno... (también)  :Smile1:

----------

